#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 狼尾的基本翅膀教學

## 狼尾

嗨嗨//
發現有很多人喜歡畫翅膀可是不會真正的去了解翅膀，所以來寫這篇教學。
讓喜歡畫翅膀的人可以更進步，也讓不知道翅膀構造的人吸收知識。

首先有個常識要先說，其實我們隨便畫出來的翅膀都不能代表任何一種鳥類的翅膀。
你只能含糊地說那是翅膀，其實每一種不同目的鳥類的翅膀都會有些微差異。
這邊舉幾個例子給大家看
我們最親近的麻雀、燕子


候鳥的翅膀

鵲類、比較圓

海鳥

大家最喜歡的老鷹

較小型的猛禽

夜行性猛禽

光是猛禽的差異就這麼多了，還有更多就請大家自己去查詢吧!

教學開始點我


一開始還是先從骨架的原理開始講
所以先去找我們日常中最好觀察的
->雞翅，請找一支雞翅圖(感謝銀牙提供的Google的圖(?))

2.開啟透視眼(骨架)
從裡數到外總共四個關節來講(四/三/二/一)

3.幫他伸展並加上好吃的肉

4.要把翅膀畫好不要馬上興沖沖的就直接畫羽毛，請先畫好最外圍的形狀，之後再補上羽毛
加上兩個區塊(一/二)，不管畫哪一種的羽毛翅膀都一樣
第一塊(外)，會從第三個關節開始到末端，而第二區塊就是包含一、二、三關節

5.畫上羽毛的上半部，切記線條不能超過剛剛畫的形狀，剛好更好

這裡要提醒各位，在植毛的時候，一定要邊注意你的雞翅，最好是跟肉90度左右來生長
每個關節有不同的角度，所以兩個區域的生長角度也會有所不同!

6.加上羽毛的下半部，弧形可能要自己多練習了
然後注意每個區域的羽毛都會長的不同!

7.還沒有退化的指節也要加上羽毛
然後把剛才的形狀和超出去的線條修掉

8.接下來是覆羽，依照種類不同，位置也會有差異(這邊畫得太上面了，下面會改成一半)

9.依照剛剛畫飛羽的方式，像是畫更小的翅膀在裡面一樣

10.這裡也要注意羽毛的種類，和飛羽是不同的

11.肩羽(這裡沒有包含在形狀裡面是因為它比較雜，所以我都最後才補上)

12.這裡看個人要不要再加上羽管或是分岔的羽毛(增加真實感)



因為這裡是取雞翅來畫的，所以看起來翅膀比較短(雞翅就是這樣)
如果要畫大的翅膀記得第一到第二關節、第二到第三關節要加長!

希望各位都能理解我的解說方式XDDD
有任何疑問或是嘗試
或是我有錯誤的、希望我補上的都可以提出~

再補充，以上都是想畫寫實翅膀可以練習，當然也可以有自己發明的翅膀畫法
都是創意!

祝福大家畫翅膀的功力提升
謝謝各位觀看~

以下是香油錢箱(?)沒有任何有意義的內容

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 50.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 弦月

嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚好棒的教學！！長知識了！
雖然知道每種鳥類的翅膀都不一樣但果然還是會不知不覺畫成一樣的ww
還有原來雞翅也可以當骨架我都不知道\Owo/（所以你才不會畫畫
謝謝狼尾大的教學//我會好好利用的（撲
對了是說付費那邊那隻好可愛<333333

----------


## 飛狼薩克

狼尾的翅膀教學的確精彩
像我就是個會經常畫到翅膀的人XDDDD
這樣的教學簡單明瞭 相信對於學習中的同好們一定能夠好上手！
雖然知道鳥類的翅膀分百百種 不過平常還是不容易想那麼細哈哈哈(##
不要學我 我對於畫畫太隨興便了XDDD

----------


## 紅峽青燦

前輩!跪求烏鶖翅膀畫法(舉手
好了不鬧。

感覺前輩對於鳥翼的觀察很入微，雖然如果是我，我覺得鷹的初級飛羽會更長一些XD
說到最常見到的翅膀類型，我覺得很常見的都畫得比較像雞，或者是初飛很長的雞，
感覺喜歡老鷹的很多，但真正翅型畫成鷹狀的卻不多的樣子。

是很不錯的教學，喜歡，也覺得對一些想畫翅膀的人應該是大幫助

----------

